# The Most Difficult Thing?



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

I haven't posted in a long time, and only recently returned to the forums. As I was reading posts something popped into my brain, so I thought I would ask here...

What was/is the most difficult thing about preparing for you personally? Is it something ongoing, or was it an initial hurdle? Is it something physical, mental, or emotional? Your finances? Your family situation?

Also how did you "get over it"? Or is this difficulty something you struggle with everyday?

I'm mainly asking out of curiosity, but also hoping that something someone shares may help someone in a similar situation.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Mine would be remembering to check food dates, consequently we've been going back to buying more freeze dried items that last longer than I will. The other would be remembering to rotate stored fuel and water. Finding storage space can be a bit of a task also. I do keep a log recording fuel, food and water information, it's just that in retirement I've been more busy than when I was working...my excuse, but I'm sticking with it


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

My biggest challenges:

1) finding places to store stuff

2) accepting the fact that no matter how much I do, it will never be enough.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Since I enjoy it, it isn't difficult.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

financial. we live on one income. always have since we decided that I would stay home with the kids. so that meant close examination of the budget, saving for big ticket items or selling off unwanted or needed things to fund the big ticket items ( country living grain mill, berkey royal filter, excalibur dehydrator,etc).
I made use of the free education in the local library (lol) and self taught gardening,canning( took free classes from local extension service office was giving),sewing,foraging,etc. Then came the internet lol
where theres a will theres a way *shrugs*


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Interesting question!

Mine had to be that I will never get enough in a timely manner. After an incident that awoke me, I started gathering supplies like crazy. Money was an issue so it is not like I went out and bought a month's worth of food in one trip.

After I panic bought a month's worth of canned goods, took a while though! I sat back and took a look at what I actually had. I had basic food for a month. But what about other supplies? I panicked again as I took stock... How many rolls of TP do I have, how many batteries, how many flashlights and do they actually work, how many garbage bags...???...??? I was looking to accomplish the impossible!!!!! No matter how much I bought or thought about it, would I ever be able to cover every possible scenario of every event and have things on hand to cover it.

I took a breather one winter weekend, stayed home and just thought. Got out the pencil and notebook, poured an adult beverage, put on some tunes and just relaxed and thought. Maslow's pyramid, what do I actually NEED to survive. To survive I NEED food and water. Without water you are not going to last more than a few days, less in summer here. I'm not talking about MRE's or canned turkey dinners, I'm talking basic FOOD. Ok, check, I have 30 days worth. Next step is shelter. I have a place to get out of the weather, check. Heck, I'm not doing too bad at this point! Next step is security, I need a door to close, or in my perspective protection. Check, got them covered. Heck, I am half-way up the pyramid so far!!! Now is where we vary...

He lists Social/Love/belonging as the third step. I'm single and have been single all my life, so we might look differently on this. I do have the puppy!!! This could also put me into level 4 of his original pyramid. Stage 5 is going to come from my being able to use steps one and two to survive!

For those of you who may not know:

The original hierarchy of needs five-stage model includes:

1. Biological and Physiological needs - air, food, drink, shelter, warmth, sex, sleep. [I did not learn that more than the first three were actually NEEDS for step one]

2. Safety needs - protection from elements, security, order, law, stability, freedom from fear. [Again, I learned only the first two as important]

3. Social Needs - belongingness, affection and love, - from work group, family, friends, romantic relationships. [THIS is where the one's I passed over before fit in.]

4. Esteem needs - achievement, mastery, independence, status, dominance, prestige, self-respect, respect from others.

5. Self-Actualization needs - realizing personal potential, self-fulfillment, seeking personal growth and peak experiences.

As the ever knowledgeable LincTex pointed out, you will never be able to prepare for everything, learn to accept that. It was that weekend I came up with an actual long term plan. I went the FD route. First I would need some instant dinners, a can of stew, and two others, a few cans of veggies, some fruits. I gathered another month of these then drew up a longer plan, for a year. More canned items to create meals from kind of stuff, lots of fruits.

Then, sundries. Then tools and home fixing supplies, then cash, then PM's.... I guess my answer to the OP would be getting over the initial panic. If folks going through this step back and take an actual look at what they already have, they might feel a bit better. It is great to plan for being self-sufficient forever on a fantastic place, but that is not in my future. My guess it is not in a majority of folks here either. Start small and reasonable, say a week. Then two, then a month. Maybe that is all folks plan to plan for!

If it is then start to tweek your supplies and plan. Maybe that month is all some peoples positions call for! Ok, great! How about a solar panel and one battery, so you could have a light or maybe charge something? Maybe add another later or plan for a few panels? You are not in panic mode anymore, you are in planning for niceties.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The biggest difficulty by far was the strain on my marriage. My wife wasn't on board hardly at all. She thought prepping meant we bought an extra couple of cans of food every week. She was mad that I never included her ideas in prepping even though I thought none of them were any good. Every time I asked how much we needed of something she always said we already had enough. It was difficult. She had a lot of resentment against me for a long time. Up until that time we both would have considered ourselves to be very happily married. It didn't help that when she talked to her sister about what I was doing, her sister attacked my character. She could have said that I was prepping because I believed I was providing for our family during an economic collapse that could happen at any time. Instead, according to my stepson, she said that I was disobeying the Bible by exasperating my wife and I kept a loaded gun at home but I didn't speed when I drove. Like I was some hypocrite who did a lot of bad things. She also said that kerosene heaters produced dangerous fumes and that's not true either. All that stuff just freaked out my wife even more. I had to stand alone and do what I thought was right even though people thought I was crazy, someone I trusted attacked my character behind my back, and even my wife didn't believe it me. It was hard. Things have gradually gotten back to normal over the last year but it's been a slow process.

I saw our lack of preparedness as a family emergency. We borrowed from the 401k. Bought guns, ammo, 1500 gallons a water over a period of time, and thousands of dollars worth of food. All that was in the summer of 2011.

We had a conversation a couple of months ago. She said that if something happened to me she would start eating all the stored food.

I try talking to her about some of the news in the alternative media but she still isn't convinced that we'll have an economic collapse.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

BillS said:


> The biggest difficulty by far was the strain on my marriage. My wife wasn't on board hardly at all. She thought prepping meant we bought an extra couple of cans of food every week. She was mad that I never included her ideas in prepping even though I thought none of them were any good. Every time I asked how much we needed of something she always said we already had enough. It was difficult. She had a lot of resentment against me for a long time. Up until that time we both would have considered ourselves to be very happily married. It didn't help that when she talked to her sister about what I was doing, her sister attacked my character. She could have said that I was prepping because I believed I was providing for our family during an economic collapse that could happen at any time. Instead, according to my stepson, she said that I was disobeying the Bible by exasperating my wife and I kept a loaded gun at home but I didn't speed when I drove. Like I was some hypocrite who did a lot of bad things. She also said that kerosene heaters produced dangerous fumes and that's not true either. All that stuff just freaked out my wife even more. I had to stand alone and do what I thought was right even though people thought I was crazy, someone I trusted attacked my character behind my back, and even my wife didn't believe it me. It was hard. Things have gradually gotten back to normal over the last year but it's been a slow process.
> 
> I saw our lack of preparedness as a family emergency. We borrowed from the 401k. Bought guns, ammo, 1500 gallons a water over a period of time, and thousands of dollars worth of food. All that was in the summer of 2011.
> 
> ...


Maybe you should go along with some of her ideas, even if you don't think the ideas are good. It might get her on board enough to get her to at least tolerate your passion, if not embrace it.

My wife hasn't bought in, but she understands I am motivated by concern for the whole family, so she puts up with it. That's good enough for me.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I concur that our wives need to feel included. I was prepper before I met my wife and she knew it while we were dating and was totally on board.

After we got married, it was business as usual for me - I made all the decisions and made all the purchases. That created a lot of resentment I had no idea was a problem ... until much later. I did not realize she wanted input. I never asked her for it... but I had no idea she wanted to be a participant. Now we talk about purchases before they are made.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

My wife has slowly gotten on board and gone from outright resentment of my "wasting money on that stuff" to starting to share her own views on what is important. Her viewpoint of "food first" mixed with my ideas for water storage have helped us make peace and star working together in our preparing. It was a big help when one of her best friends confided in my wife that she agreed with me and was storing food and water for hard times ahead. That was a great blessing for me.

My wife has had some great ideas, and her positive outlook is an encouragement to me now. We hope to store enough to be able to help out young families with kids. That is a goal for us.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

What's the most difficult thing?

That's a tough one.

Th wife is all behind prepping, so that's not it. Even though it has not always been smooth sailing. When I purchased my big generator she complained until we had an ice storm and we lost power in the middle of winter for a week. For that week, we lived as normal and she loved it. Since then she has never had a problem with being prepared.

Staying on top of world events is difficult. I spend hours a day watching and reading to stay on top of things. The middle east, Ebola, are my big concerns now, but China, North Korea, Fukushima, financial collapse are secondary concerns, and then there are always the black sheep (more then one).

I make every attempt to not draw attention to myself or my house as far as prepping is concerned and that is difficult. I make purchases in small multiple lots and cash to eliminate paper trails and staring eyes at the stores.

The most difficult part of prepping is me getting old. It's getting more difficult to do the physical things that I used to do.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

For me the hardest thing has been walking this path alone.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

The wife on board... Definitely... I have the means to jump start when I started getting concerned about the economy long term... It took to financial experts to actually talk to her (one a client the other a mentor) until she gradually came on board. Right now, any big purchases (over $500) I just need to discuss it... She is ok with the food stuff, cause she sees me rotating it, and knows it will get used... She is ok with the guns and ammo, especially since I know am getting a FFL... And opening a prepper store on top of the FFL. I think honestly what brought her on board was my book, the sales of it on Amazon made her go - wow, that is a lot of people who believe SHTF is coming... 


This space for rent.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

First financial. E was hurt and we went from $2k a month income to $900 a month literally overnight. That has gotten better and will get even better next week.

Second was getting him on board. He thought I was crazy when I made a huge first aid kit until a neighbor got cut pretty bad. I had all the necessary supplies. Now, he rolls his eyes when I add something to the list (expand fire pit, more shelves for food, totes and garbage cans for storage) but he fully supports me. Him and Gramps have bonded over security and shoot a box or two once in a while. 

I think for many people, they want to be prepared but are afraid of how they will be perceived by others or that if they prepare, something will happen and they won't have enough.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Tweto said:


> Th wife is all behind prepping, so that's not it. Even though it has not always been smooth sailing. When I purchased my big generator she complained until we had an ice storm and we lost power in the middle of winter for a week. For that week, we lived as normal and she loved it. Since then she has never had a problem with being prepared.


I went with a wired into the panel, natural gas generator. My wife questioned the generator as it was pretty expensive. She's pretty budget conscious so I understood. I figured if I spent that much money it was almost a Murphy's Law guarantee the thing would be totally useless.

Ultimately we did it and within a year Hurricane Sandy came along. Everyone in the family now feels that was one of the best purchases we ever made.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Finding room to put things has been a constant struggle for us & will continue to be until we get the new house built. 

We haven't changed our preps promptly when things in our life changed. Our oldest & our niece lives 30 minutes from us & has for a few years but we didn't, until recently, have a way to go get her after EMP. Our girls are now married & we have one granddaughter & a grandson on the way but we didn't have preps for the new additions. We've had our food supply in place for years now so we tend to not think about it much aside from rotating. It was kinda checked off the list. We must reevaluate our preps, even things we've got taken care of, periodically lest we be caught with our pants down.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> For me the hardest thing has been walking this path alone.


There are several hundred people from this forum on the path with you. Some are ahead calling back encouragement, and some are behind nudging you forward, but you're never alone with us here.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> Finding room to put things has been a constant struggle for us & will continue to be until we get the new house built.


That's been our problem! The house and garage were already full (and not big enough) before Jenni moved her stuff in. We know we'll only be here another 4-5 years, so we don't want to go all-out on improving this property. For instance, I'm not going to tear up the whole yard for more garden/crop space, nor plant all my fruit trees when we won't see a return on that investment (neither in fruit nor property value). So we're balancing the need to have enough for now and the need to reserve resources for the near-future.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

The most difficult thing for me is funding my preps. Since my divorce my income declined by half and my bills by only a quarter (I kept the house and the mortgage). Though I still have enough to pay the bills with a little cushion left over, I don't have nearly as much to spend on my preps. There are plenty of things on my list that I haven't been able to purchase yet and that gives me some anxiety.


I put away food and water regularly. And I'm pretty well set with security stuff. But I get a little heartburn over some larger items that I don't have but feel I need. A generator is a big one, along with more fuel, a well with hand pump, etc. 

I keep saving and building the funds up a little at a time. The generator will be my next big purchase. Keep calm and prep on!


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

ras1219como said:


> The most difficult thing for me is funding my preps. Since my divorce my income declined by half and my bills by only a quarter (I kept the house and the mortgage). Though I still have enough to pay the bills with a little cushion left over, I don't have nearly as much to spend on my preps. There are plenty of things on my list that I haven't been able to purchase yet and that gives me some anxiety.
> 
> I put away food and water regularly. And I'm pretty well set with security stuff. But I get a little heartburn over some larger items that I don't have but feel I need. A generator is a big one, along with more fuel, a well with hand pump, etc.
> 
> ...


Don't let the pace get to you. You're going through an adjustment. You'll never be completey done, so it isn't a race.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

The most challenging part for me, so far, has been the psychological/emotional part. I have siblings that live within a few miles that, if I were truly a "good Christian", I would prep for and include in my plans for any SHTF scenario.

My one sibling is morbidly obese and insulin dependent, my other sibling's wife is a serious challenge during the "good times", I can't imagine her in close quarters, post-SHTF.

So I am constantly, questioning what I would/should do in the event of any SHTF scenario.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

bigg777 said:


> The most challenging part for me, so far, has been the psychological/emotional part. I have siblings that live within a few miles that, if I were truly a "good Christian", I would prep for and include in my plans for any SHTF scenario.
> 
> My one sibling is morbidly obese and insulin dependent, my other sibling's wife is a serious challenge during the "good times", I can't imagine her in close quarters, post-SHTF.
> 
> So I am constantly, questioning what I would/should do in the event of any SHTF scenario.


That is a dilemma. Have you discussed the problem with the siblings?

In my case I have prepped for more than my immediate household, but I haven't told the extended family I am doing so. This will allow me to take care of the extended family members if that becomes necessary, but I am not giving them the impression that they can do nothing and just rely on me.

My guess is that in a real SHTF world, they would be showing up after a couple weeks.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

No major challenges to overcome, at least none I can think of. My wife is okay with it as long as it doesn't affect other important purchases, but she isn't involved. I've been in the mental mode of prepping since I was a child, so that wasn't anything to overcome.

I guess being diligent enough to rotate and prep for the short term is my biggest failing. While we could eat with adequate calories to survive for well over a year, I'll often forget to buy some shorter-term storage item that I'll run out of next week.

Since we're both at the age where our odds of surviving certain major catastrophes is slim, we don't bother with some preps that would be important to younger folks.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

My biggest problem with my preps was when I got sick and could not work for almost a year. I was in my late 20's and although I had food and cash it turned out I did not have enough of either. In the ensuing decades I have I'm proved my situation almost every year. 

My wife likes the fact that she never has to go to the store because she ran out of a non perishable item. She truly does enjoy the breadth of our stores. We mostly differ on my liking more depth of our stores. She also likes that I am trying to protect her with my purchases. She would be just as happy if I was slightly less protective. I fully expect that when I die she will not buy another roll of TP or any canned goods till the shelves are empty.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

As a beginner, I can truly say the biggest hurdle has been psychological - getting over the inertia in the first place. 

I think it's a universal truth that getting started with any undertaking is the hardest part. You can't address a situation (any situation) until you know it exists, and sometimes it can take multiple skinned knees for that to happen. I still get complacent a lot ... but I'm here now, and I'm not going to beat myself up over the false starts.

I agree that one is never "finished" with prepping. A lot of undertakings are like that. One thing I learned very early on is to limit my exposure to the news. It's easy as a beginner to get overwhelmed with the endless array of things that could turn catastrophic and grind to a halt. For myself I've decided to pick one scenario at a time. What got me started was a big ice storm this past winter. That means saving food, water, a generator, and getting my car up to snuff. That is consistent with prepping for any other emergency, so it's all good. 

The next hurdle is finding space in my tiny apartment - I'm going to do another purge of Crap I Don't Use pretty soon, but until then I'm doing preps between my ears by reading, making lists, reviewing my finances, updating my vaccinations ... basically, anything that doesn't involve shelf space.


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

According to the better half it's space I'm going to have to over come. I think he just wants me to get rid of my snowbaby collection =D

I buy the food and he buys the security stuff (unless there is something special I'm wanting/needing). He is on board with everything I suggest mostly, I can get out there pretty far sometimes  

One of the things he does that makes me sigh is he watches news 27/7. If I do that then I will easily get in a panic. So I have to change the channel or suggest a movie. 

One of the things that I do that makes him sigh is I can come up with some cool projects for us to do. He then has to remind me he is not a carpenter LOL!!!

And of course there is never enough money =( I tell everyone I married him for his money and one day maybe he will have some!!! After almost (no this year) of being together for 20 years I'm worried it may never happen.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

*...the most difficult thing?*

Realizing that a EOTWAWKI would soon make me history.

I would be assuming full time protection, food and housing for my mother, mother-in-law (each at a age of 80 plus) and my wife with zero help.

So I have become a half way point. If any of our children or their spouses make it here (slime chance), I'll stock them up before they head for the final BOL. Otherwise I'll do my best to take care of the mothers, wife and take out as many of the long haired pinko commies as I can to give the rest of you a few less to worry about.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Right now I have supplies for 4-6 people.
But with a year around garden & fruit trees, I hope to have enough to feed 12-18 people a year.
Storage will be root cellar & canning shed, what ever can be grown fresh in the field for that season.
We have no pigs, goats,sheep cows or rabbits, so some work needs doing to reach this goal.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

LincTex said:


> My biggest challenges:
> 
> 1) finding places to store stuff
> 
> 2) accepting the fact that no matter how much I do, it will never be enough.


 I'd add a #3 for me. Worrying if I'll have time to get to a level of preps that's fair. For me it's a minimum of 5 years suppiy. Right now we're just over a year.

To the OP there never was a defining moment or event that started me prepping. It was just a matter of lifestyle growing up. ( self sufficiency) We canned, Gardened, foraged, hunt, fished, all of that.

The one "obstacle" I have and am working on it daily is not going into panic mode and going way into debt to increase my level of prep,


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

TheLazyL said:


> *...the most difficult thing?*
> 
> Realizing that a EOTWAWKI would soon make me history.
> 
> ...


If it is any consolation, you're not the only one thinking of this as a multi-generational project.


----------



## Daxil (Jan 25, 2014)

The most difficult thing for me is my age. I started at age fourteen and am now 17 and I did not know anything about the world...not that I am an expert on things now...I prepped my stuff via allowance and had to save money for gear. As of yet I still have no firearm since I am too young to buy one myself and my parents won't buy me one. Being young and inexperience also means I lack skill in many areas but I am working on them...though I do it alone...I am the fringe of my family...the black sheep. My parents love me but say I am wasting my potential since I do not dedicate school 100% and now want to find a job. They say that only distracts me and my only focus should be school. They have become more lenient but they still hold their opinions. I am a young aspiring survivalist trekking alone this path. That has been my most difficult point.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Daxil said:


> The most difficult thing for me is my age. I started at age fourteen and am now 17 and I did not know anything about the world...not that I am an expert on things now...I prepped my stuff via allowance and had to save money for gear. As of yet I still have no firearm since I am too young to buy one myself and my parents won't buy me one. Being young and inexperience also means I lack skill in many areas but I am working on them...though I do it alone...I am the fringe of my family...the black sheep. My parents love me but say I am wasting my potential since I do not dedicate school 100% and now want to find a job. They say that only distracts me and my only focus should be school. They have become more lenient but they still hold their opinions. I am a young aspiring survivalist trekking alone this path. That has been my most difficult point.


When I was your age, I stored a case of poptarts and a case of spam under my bed. When my mother found them she was more concerned about the food then the dirty magazines I had there. I was an outcast of my family. Barely made it through school. So don't feel alone!


----------



## 21601mom (Jan 15, 2013)

Daxil said:


> The most difficult thing for me is my age. I started at age fourteen and am now 17 and I did not know anything about the world...not that I am an expert on things now...I prepped my stuff via allowance and had to save money for gear. As of yet I still have no firearm since I am too young to buy one myself and my parents won't buy me one. Being young and inexperience also means I lack skill in many areas but I am working on them...though I do it alone...I am the fringe of my family...the black sheep. My parents love me but say I am wasting my potential since I do not dedicate school 100% and now want to find a job. They say that only distracts me and my only focus should be school. They have become more lenient but they still hold their opinions. I am a young aspiring survivalist trekking alone this path. That has been my most difficult point.


Just remember that prepping is not just prepping for the end of the world (most of it's not that at all). A solid education (college degree or trade) is the perfect way to prepare for adulthood. Having a stable and good income will allow you to increase your preps, your safety, etc.


----------



## Daxil (Jan 25, 2014)

21601mom said:


> Just remember that prepping is not just prepping for the end of the world (most of it's not that at all). A solid education (college degree or trade) is the perfect way to prepare for adulthood. Having a stable and good income will allow you to increase your preps, your safety, etc.


Of course! I see it is all about discipline and skill. In everything a person does.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Daxil said:


> The most difficult thing for me is my age. I started at age fourteen and am now 17 and I did not know anything about the world...not that I am an expert on things now...I prepped my stuff via allowance and had to save money for gear. As of yet I still have no firearm since I am too young to buy one myself and my parents won't buy me one. Being young and inexperience also means I lack skill in many areas but I am working on them...though I do it alone...I am the fringe of my family...the black sheep. My parents love me but say I am wasting my potential since I do not dedicate school 100% and now want to find a job. They say that only distracts me and my only focus should be school. They have become more lenient but they still hold their opinions. I am a young aspiring survivalist trekking alone this path. That has been my most difficult point.


Your age will fix itself. It may seem difficult to both accomodate them and prep a bit, but it can be done. Firearms are the least important prep unless you live in a high crime area now. Most disasters, and certanly the ones you will prep for first are things iike hurricanes and earthquakes, not the end of civiization.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Money is by far the hardest thing! My wife and I both have school loans, she is a veterinarian which means big loan, her payment is more that my house payment, I had to buy a newer truck a few years ago so paying that, had some vehicle problems, new heatpump and fridge this year, with the housing slump when we got married my wife couldn't sell her house so we rent it out and almost break even. 
Biggest thing is trying to get rid of debt for two reasons, stability and so we can go into more debt and buy the practice she works at. If all of that goes through hopefully we would be very solid financially in about 7 years with everything paid off, both houses and the practice if the world holds together that long.
My wife isn't into prepping but does want to be prepared for about 2 weeks without power, she has been through a couple of hurricanes and she wants to have a self sufficient homestead so even though she is not so much a prepper I can deal with that, I do but and hide freeze dried food and encourage canning. I don't have room to buy and hide toilet paper so we may be in trouble there! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Money is by far the hardest thing! My wife and I both have school loans, she is a veterinarian which means big loan, her payment is more that my house payment, I had to buy a newer truck a few years ago so paying that, had some vehicle problems, new heatpump and fridge this year, with the housing slump when we got married my wife couldn't sell her house so we rent it out and almost break even.
> Biggest thing is trying to get rid of debt for two reasons, stability and so we can go into more debt and buy the practice she works at. If all of that goes through hopefully we would be very solid financially in about 7 years with everything paid off, both houses and the practice if the world holds together that long.
> My wife isn't into prepping but does want to be prepared for about 2 weeks without power, she has been through a couple of hurricanes and she wants to have a self sufficient homestead so even though she is not so much a prepper I can deal with that, I do but and hide freeze dried food and encourage canning. I don't have room to buy and hide toilet paper so we may be in trouble there!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Being prepped for 2 weeks while working down debt is doable. Just go at it gradually. The amount of storrage required for a 2 week event is modest. You can do it.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Daxil - My recommendation is to save up money for a crossbow and plenty of bolts. While a crossbow is not the epitome of a hunting or SD weapon, it is lethal beyond 50 yards and has the advantages of stealth and no age limit.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Geeek999, we are good for at least 2 months, debt is the primary focus but it is very difficult not to spend any money on anything not completely necessary. I'm not doing stockpiles which is difficult when seeing good prices on things like ammo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow. I didn't really expect such a great response. However, upon reflection, I should have known because this is a great forum.

I think for me the most difficult thing is finances. I didn't have much trouble deciding being prepared was something that needed to be done. 

The other difficult thing for me is deciding where should I stop? I would feel most comfortable with 1+ years of stored food, supplies, equipment etc, and it's all part of the plan. I really want to be independent. I don't want to rely on the power grid, a municipal water supply, or the supply chain. I know I won't be able to do everything, but if I can cover those three I would be happy. I guess parts of the supply chain would be problematic. I can't stock every spare part I might need.

The third thing is dealing with physical infirmities. My back is not what it used to be, and it never wasn't that good to begin with. An MRI showed multiple bulged discs, and Schmorl Nodes. ( I think I spelled it correctly. ) So if I do to much, my back goes south and I have to recover a day or so. But I deal with it...


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Geeek999, we are good for at least 2 months, debt is the primary focus but it is very difficult not to spend any money on anything not completely necessary. I'm not doing stockpiles which is difficult when seeing good prices on things like ammo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


That's great! Anybody who preps at all is ahead of 97% of the population. You're probaby ahead of 99%.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

In prepping there is a continuum, at times I'm at on end and the better half is at the other. She sees the hyperinflation and when we started in 2008 she agreed the we should replace many of our aging appliances (least sever scenario). It was not hard to persuade her to put by extra underwear and socks. When she actually got into her new winter jacket with a waterproof membrane- she wore it every where. The guns and reloading has been going on all our lives. We have been campers- from tents to travel trailers, wilderness to state parks- so that piece was already in place. We were fortunate we live rural and have spent a lifetime acquiring the tools to do so. There is a large Kero Sun heater for when the electricity goes out (short term) and of course we already had our Coleman stove and lantern. She is the one who purchased the Honda generator and a huge dehydrator.
She balks at any long term difficulties and is more interested in growing her flowers than a veggie garden- at one time we had a huge one. She is in favor of my dehydrating but is not ready to re enter the canning she once did. I built her an elevated garden and she has requested another for next summer-so, maybe there is hope.
Her eyebrows were raised when I purchased a wood-burning stove and went higher still when the pieces for a hand pump began to appear. She was grinning when I planted the apple trees.
Grandma did borrow my S&W .22 revolver and qualify for her cc permit. On the down side she is now claiming it as hers.
The grand daughter did join us a couple of years back and anticipating what sized clothes she will need is a bear.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

Finances, that is definitely my biggest issue. I don't see that changing for the better either.


----------



## myrtle55 (Apr 1, 2014)

Primarily doing it alone, for 7~12 people and dogs


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

myrtle55 said:


> Primarily doing it alone, for 7~12 people and dogs


That I can relate to. My son is trying to take care of two. I'm trying to take care of an additional 14 for a total of 16. Don't even get me started on dogs. I have one, but there is a potential for 7 more showing up.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd say the biggest single difficulty I face in prepping is running out of space to store my preps. Another difficulty is being stuck in a 1-bedroom apartment; there's limits to what I can do here. And, of course, there's finances; I'll NEVER be able afford a bunker or even fortify my apartment in any real way.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

The most difficult thing is trying figure out how to prepare for those I love. How can I feed and take care of so many of my sheeple family or worse, having to turn them away. That's the hardest for me.

I give hints and nudges but all I can do is lead by example and hope it makes a difference.


----------



## Servelan (Mar 21, 2010)

I found that the most difficult thing for me was a lack of support from my spouse, but since he was/is abusive, and I finally realized the totality of what he had done to me for 17 years, I divorced him.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Servelan said:


> I found that the most difficult thing for me was a lack of support from my spouse, but since he was/is abusive, and I finally realized the totality of what he had done to me for 17 years, I divorced him.


Sounds awful, but at least you have solved your biggest challenge.


----------



## Zanazaz (Feb 14, 2012)

Servelan said:


> I found that the most difficult thing for me was a lack of support from my spouse, but since he was/is abusive, and I finally realized the totality of what he had done to me for 17 years, I divorced him.


Good for you! Move on and make your life better. I know that takes an amazing amount of courage. If you can do that, you can do anything!


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

a borrower or lender never be.

You just reminded my why


----------



## nightwing (Jul 26, 2014)

Foreverautumn said:


> I'd say the biggest single difficulty I face in prepping is running out of space to store my preps. Another difficulty is being stuck in a 1-bedroom apartment; there's limits to what I can do here. And, of course, there's finances; I'll NEVER be able afford a bunker or even fortify my apartment in any real way.


Captain Obvious here: ( so obvious it took me a long time to get it)
I think no matter who or where you can run into this and it is an "opportunity" ( I always want to slap someone for saying that) 
but, here it goes.

I have sold some of my furnishing and found I did not need most of what I had I now use buckets with a glass or wood top and a cloth cover.
my coffee table is the same.
In my closets I have them lined up and use them like a shelf for 
shoes it makes it easier to reach anyway.
I had an entryway table it is going to be tall 6 gallon screw top buckets 
and short three gallon stubby screw tops stacked four of each with the 
original granite top.

I have considered a chest at the foot of the bed and I also have bread trays with canned goods slid under the bed.
the back of kitchen shelves are wasted space and more efficient add in 
wire shelves increase space as well as hooks on the inside of doors for 
pots and pans or a pan holder on the wall or ceiling.
there are also square plastic milk crates that will store canned goods 
2 stacked and one layer lying down.
most living room furniture like a sofa have wasted space behind and underneath.
the new TV's are so thin that you can store dry goods behind it or 
reconfigure a blu-ray collection to elsewhere and use that space.

many people like a tall bed this is a fantastic area for buckets 
a water bed frame and a regular mattress give a load of under storage.
And some things like salt sugar vinegar and dry goods well packed buckets 
can be stored outside lockable closet the call storage and brought it if the world falls apart.

I am in diplomatic meetings now with my live in to use a stackon gun safe
on it's side for the entry way as a side table even if it is only a pistol 
safe size it could be camouflaged or placed well enough to avoid notice
and free up space here and there for other things.


----------

